# Ilford film push/pull proccessing



## viper89 (Sep 7, 2009)

While on a holiday I stupidly forgot to check the ISO on my camera and I accidently shot Ilford HP5 ISO 400 at ISO 125 on my camera. I'm just wondering what developing time I should use to get optimum results. I called Ilford a week ago but still haven't gotten a call back. I'm using D76 developer.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 9, 2009)

According to the Massive Dev chart, at ASA200 you could go with 1:3 for 14 minutes, or 1:2 for 12.5 minutes. Given that you want to go a bit more than that I would cut the time, estimately, to 1:3 for 12 minutes. Ideally, if the negative are quite important, you would exposure another roll at that same ASA then develop it to see the results and make adjustments accordingly.

- Randy


----------

